# ScaleTrains Sd40-2s.......No one is ordering them?



## 3.8TransAM (Jan 13, 2016)

Thought it was odd.

Personally they are out of my "era" which is broad to being with, but the kid likes intermodal stuff, so I thought a couple of these and some stack cars and we can have a train for him.

I'm holding off until I see a firm price on the upgrade kit for the Operator series. Thinking that will be the route I go(DCC/Sound), but depends if the kit is a good price or a hose job.

However, while talking with the local shop owner, no one has preordered any. I know he got in 4-5 Big Blows alone, so it the SD40-2 over done? I mean we have a ton of old models, plus the newer ones like Intermountain and now Bowser has made a slew of them as well. 

They look incredible to me, but to each his own, just thought it a little odd.


----------



## bb9 (Jan 8, 2017)

Crazy, I just ordered a used one on eBay yesterday. Old Athearn model.


----------



## 3.8TransAM (Jan 13, 2016)

Well $120 out the door for the Operators with Loksound is a damned good deal compared to anything out there anymore it seems.

Just hoping the upgrade kit is cheap and I'm good to go.


----------



## ggnlars (Aug 6, 2013)

It may be an over saturated market. On another forum there was a lot of discussion and potential desire for the perfect SD40-2. It has been a mainstay in the real world. However, there have been a number of models made. While none were perfect, most can be made better. This same group always says things like if thus and such was made individuals would by six or eight. The question is do the actually buy or do the find other things wrong to excuse their not buying. 

The other issue here is the pre-order concept. In some cases, models have been canceled because of the lack of pre orders. In the actual case, if you dig into the details, the reason for the cancelation is not that simple. My observation is that the big guys have models of every new model, normally at a bigger discount than the normal pre order. Plus, the item is not in limbo for a year or two waiting for the model to appear after the pre order time. 

As far as Scale Trains goes, I am very interested in their potential engine models. My road focus had neither a turbine or a SD40-2, so I will wait to see if they bring something to market that I will be interested in. I would like to get my hands on one to document how it does in performance, but the price point makes me pause. A "used" one at a good price would serve that need. That way the loss for the data would be a minimum when the unit is sold after the testing is complete.

Larry
llxlocomotives.com


----------



## 3.8TransAM (Jan 13, 2016)

I can tell you firsthand the turbine is amazing!

Mine has been about flawless from day one.

Just curious about the Sd40-2s and the older boy was wanting a stack train(its what he see's for trains).

I think it is the most complained about model on the market no matter who releases one!


----------



## little fat buddy (Jan 14, 2011)

well i know im highly interested in the sd40-2s one of my roads i modle has a ton of them norfolk southern so im awaiting to see what they look like an how they run i know i love my evans boxcar kits i got during the christmas sale so we will see.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

There are enough 40-2's on the market now, to raise sea level.


----------



## 3.8TransAM (Jan 13, 2016)

LateStarter said:


> There are enough 40-2's on the market now, to raise sea level.


I know ain't it?

I'll bet you $20 folks will still be bitching about the "perfect" SD40-2 though:cheeky4:

I don't have any, but ScaleTrains sure seems to be doing something right in my eyes. So I support them where it logically fits in and I sure hope we see more Kit Classics from them. I sure miss the days of no BS, relaxing kit assembly and on my way with something decent when I'm done.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

I'd give my left arm for a few RS11's or GP9's in Black Widow.
Every time I click on the "one in stock"... it's gone.
But 40-2's are slapping my face.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

This was just on Facebook...
Make it stop!!

http://modeltrainsforbeginners.com/prototype-profile/prototype-profile-emd-sd40sd40-2/


----------



## bb9 (Jan 8, 2017)

My Athearn Conrail SD40-2 (I think it's from the mid 90s) just came in the mail today. No couplers or lights and the inside turbines were not completely held down. The wheels were sparking pretty bad. A quick trip down to the hobby shop and it's at least running now.


----------



## greenwizard88 (Dec 5, 2014)

Doesn't Scale Trains only sell direct from their website? So it would seem to follow that the hobby shops wouldn't have any pre-orders...


----------



## 3.8TransAM (Jan 13, 2016)

greenwizard88 said:


> Doesn't Scale Trains only sell direct from their website? So it would seem to follow that the hobby shops wouldn't have any pre-orders...


Geez! You realize they sell like any other manufacturer right?

As a side note, cash and carry price from most stores usually just squeaks out cheaper than buying straight from them and you helped keep a hobby shop in business. Plus you have a vendor on your side should issues arise.

I won't preorder until they price the detail kit......


----------



## JNXT 7707 (May 5, 2013)

LateStarter said:


> There are enough 40-2's on the market now, to raise sea level.


OMG...and they told us it was climate change! :laugh:


----------



## riogrande (Apr 28, 2012)

LateStarter said:


> There are enough 40-2's on the market now, to raise sea level.


You know, people have said the same about F units; in fact even more so with them (Athearn Globe, MRC, Botchman & Botchman Plus, Lifelike, BLI, Proto2000, Stewart/Bowser, Athearn Genesis (which is considered the ultimate F unit). 

Modelers of the SD40-2 consider that EMD model to be the F unit of the second generation diesel era and that is something that needs to be pointed out up front. Anyway ...

It depends on what part of the hobby market you are talking about if you think ScaleTrains will be in demand or not. On the Atlas Rescue Forum, members there who can use SD40-2 are raving and planning to buy when they come out. SD40-2 connoisseurs have been wanting an ultimate (Genesis level) SD40-2 for some time and not been totally happy with those from Athearn, KATO, Bachmann, BLI and even Intermountain. Of course, whether y'all agree with that assessment or not, the proof will be in the sales of the ST SD40-2. I expect they will sell well.

ScaleTrains promises to be the ultimate SD40-2. As it so happens, the two RR's I model (SP & DRGW) didn't have any SD40-2's so I'm not first in line for them, but if I did model a RR that had them, I buy some for sure. I do have a couple of KATO SD40-2's which are infamous for a bad wiring design that needs to be remediated. SD40-2's were pooled on D&RGW coal trains (BN & MP) or ran equalization miles (UP).


----------



## davidone (Apr 20, 2015)

I saw scale trains at the oaks show in Pa. They were unpowered samples but if you like detail and road specific detail then these units are for you. They are incredible looking.

They gave one powered unit to a local modular club there and they loaded up 65 cars and it pulled it with no problems. They ran out of cars to put behind it. Shane of Scaletrains said it could pull many more cars once delivered.


----------



## 3.8TransAM (Jan 13, 2016)

I did it..................

2 Union Pacific Operators with sound + 2 upgrade kits.


----------



## bristolman2012 (Mar 4, 2012)

*scaletrains sd40-2*

I just purchased 2 locos from them . 119/per and free shipping . I need to set up test track my layout has issues so redoing . these were their operater series , but from what they look like in the box I'm totally happy ( appearance wise ) and they have dcc and sound . I bought from their web site .


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

Clean the wheels as soon as you can. They seem to come with some kind of grease on them that makes running kinda scratchy.
Great running model though. I bought one at Timonium a few weeks ago.
Of course, we needed another production of the SD40-2 like we need a newer version of a coal hopper.


----------



## bristolman2012 (Mar 4, 2012)

*clean wheels*

thx for info . will do as soon as I take them out of the boxes .
mike


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

bb9 said:


> My Athearn Conrail SD40-2 (I think it's from the mid 90s) just came in the mail today. No couplers or lights and the inside turbines were not completely held down. The wheels were sparking pretty bad. A quick trip down to the hobby shop and it's at least running now.


Just shows you how far US HO locos have come in the last twenty or so years. We were still content with them back then but expectations have been raised.


----------



## SRV1 (Nov 14, 2010)

I tried to order one of the Rivet counter CSX SD40-3s with no sound (since I add railpro LM-3S and a speaker myself), and they had sold all of them for that run. Then an e-mail came out saying that some of the pre-orders were cancelled and there were a limited number available again. I ordered it up the moment I read the e-mail and it's on the way now. 

I wanted it to go with an Athearn SD60 I'm redoing and detailing. Stripped all the paint and adding all the details. Giving it the new paint and CSX logos as it got in real life. Should sound pretty cool with the 710 and 645 motors working together. Plan on leaving the SD40-3 paint alone. CSX put new cabs on some 40-2s they bought to make them more updated and comfortable and designated them 40-"3"s.


----------

